# cheapest website?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

To get the cheapest prices for each of those you will need to shop at 6 different places.

Fiberglass Supply in Stuart has everything you listed and they staff the place with pro's.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> To get the cheapest prices for each of those you will need to shop at 6 different places.


This. 

Figure out of you what you will be spending the most money on or where you get the best average between the items. While sometimes you just can't justify it, if you can physically go to a brick and mortar shop I'd do that. It may cost a little more, but you can get it back in spades in the long run. The advice you get and the "valued" long term customer discount more tan make up for it IMO. It's not always possible and some shops just don't care, but you get the point.

Frankly there are enough MFGs and repair shops in that area you might be able to start a relationship with one or two of them. It's amazing what a few golden sodas will get you. Just go go in 20-30 minutes before they close, beer in hand, and chat with them even if only to find out where to buy stuff. You may get a more than wholesale less than retail source out of it. YMMV

Swamp


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > To get the cheapest prices for each of those you will need to shop at 6 different places.
> 
> 
> This.
> ...



that's good advice about going to a brick and mortar location - i allways preach "shop local"

"golden sodas" - that advice,well...as a shop owner/operator,i wouldn't like that very much - first,the supply house i deal with is a "wholesale only",meaning,they only sell to buisness' and builders,that are registered with them and have an account - they do not deal with the general public...asking for advice once in a while is ok,i have people stopping by on occasion,they ask questions,etc,info is freely given,however,my shop is a shop,not a hang out spot to drink beer - that's not the image you want to project...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> "golden sodas" - that advice,well...as a shop owner/operator,i wouldn't like that very much - first,the supply house i deal with is a "wholesale only",meaning,they only sell to buisness' and builders,that are registered with them and have an account - they do not deal with the general public...asking for advice once in a while is ok,i have people stopping by on occasion,they ask questions,etc,info is freely given,however,my shop is a shop,not a hang out spot to drink beer - that's not the image you want to project...


You are correct, I did not mean to imply to hang out and dink beer unless it is mutually agreeable and at the end of a work day.  It depends on the shop (and not just at boat shops).  Leave the beer (it can be pizza or whatever token seems appropriate) in the car and you can ask to give it as a thank you or ask what flavor they like and just pass by a few days later and tell them it's a thank you.  It's been my experience that many people appreciate a beer at the end of the day (not at 9 am) and appreciate that you value their time, that's all.

As far as the wholesale vs retail is concerned, I've bought many supplies from shops that they had left over from other jobs or ordered for me and sold to me at less that retail (but still over their cost).  It really depends on the shop (that's where a 6-pack can help).  Sometimes I'll offer to donate to the "coffee fund" and if I just need a couple of small things they just hand them to me if I don't need a receipt.  Build that relationship.  YMMV

FWIW, I tend to relay the six pack is for them and for later. Unless they are persistent I don't drink any. I am usually driving home and don't encourage others to drink and drive either.

Swamp


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

forgive me,i don't speak "internet",what does this mean : "YMMV" ?? 

personally,
unless i knew the person(s) owning the shop,been a previous customer,i would never stop and ask anyone for advice,or where their supplies come from,but that's me...understand you are interupting the day,as well as asking how to do a job,the shop charges for,and offering someone a beer for ther knowledge doesn't seem like a very fair trade off huh ?asking me where i purchase my supplies at,i think is pretty rude,it's really none of your buisness...would you go into a restuarant and ask where their food supplies come from ? ask the chef how he cooks ? then offer him/her a beer ?

sorry for the rant,but stuff like this kinda burns my butt...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It appears that kreepa doesn't appreciate solicitors! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Kreepa,

YMMV= Your Mileage May Vary.  Meaning what works for me may not work for you.

No offense was taken.  I certainly understand your point of view.  It must be a fine balance between "helping" a potential customer or someone that will recommend you and being left alone to get the work done you already have.  

If I walk up to a place (again, any kind of place not just boat related), it's usually at the end of a work day specifically because I don't want to cause a problem.   I'll look and see if they are running around, if they are I'll come back another day.  The conversation usually starts with me saying I'm working on X and need to buy/source Y.  Do you have any you would be willing to sell and if you don't who can you recommend that is reasonable.  That is offering to buy stuff or just a quick recommendation.  If the guy seems amiable I'll probably comment on his shop, one of the projects he is working on, or show some other interest in his work.  If the response is "Thanks for that, have a nice day" well I can take a hint.  If the guy starts talking, great.  If we chat for a while, then I might offer the proverbial six pack as I get ready to leave or swing by again later and say hey thanks for chatting the other day have a six pack and have a nice evening.  That is just being in appreciative.

I don't go in and say hey how would you do this since I'm not going to have you do it or buy anything from you.  I will go and say I'm doing this project do you want to sell me materials. That gives you the chance to at least make some money and makes me like the customer service there.  If I have a project at some time that is too big for me then that puts you on the short list.  I'm also not going to pound on a ladder you are standing while you are painting a hull to ask you about a small sale.

And yes, I would have no problem talking to a chef about a great meal he makes and what his techniques are.  Some people like sharing, some don't.  I'll buy a beer for the chef that is nice to me, nothing wrong with that.

I expect we will never agree completely on this.  That's okay.  You obviously have a successful shop and your formula works for you.  I tend to be loyal to to shops that will help me out.  That works for me.

Now that we have completely hijacked this thread...  :-[  

Swamp


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Kreepa,
> 
> YMMV= Your Mileage May Vary.  Meaning what works for me may not work for you.
> 
> ...



we have a difference of opinion - you see it your way,as a guy looking for a greatly reduced price - i see it my way,as a shop owner,who recognizes what's taking place...

if you showed up at my shop,offering a 6 pack of cheap beer,you would be asked to take that crap,and leave - and that wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup and I'd never look back either. Best of luck to you Sir. Good day.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Yup and I'd never look back either.  Best of luck to you Sir.  Good day.



and what's sad is,you would probably trash me,for being a bad guy - for asking you to leave.when the truth is,most shops do not sell materials,that's why there's supply houses...

operating a biz isn't easy,it's not for everyone...


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Byfar the dumbest advice ive gotten from MS. 

show up with a 6 pack and pick there brain.....


stay on topic i want information on where to find the best prices.... not advice on how to drink my road sodas.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> First Post:
> if you showed up at my shop,offering a 6 pack of cheap beer,you would be asked to take that crap,and leave - and that wouldn't be the first time...
> 
> Second post:
> ...


First off I don't give away cheap beer (subjective I know).  Cheapest I drink is Yuengling and I only reluctantly give away cheaper by request of the recipient.  Again the beer is just an introduction/thank you not payment or meant to say your time is only worth a six pack.  Who knows I might befriend the guy and we end up fishing together, I don't know.  It is meant as an honest gesture.  I don't live my life thinking about what I can get out of whom. 

If you said to me what you posted in the first quote above in that manner then yes I'd rather burn my boat to the waterline then have you work on it for money or for free.  Yes I'd also give my opinion of you as a business to others.  Any one that treats me like that just for asking deserves it.

If you said to me, sorry we don't sell to the general  public, check with XYZ boating supply they do or that you only deal with a commercial suppier and have no recomendations. Then no harm no foul as far as I'm concerned.  You are still on my list of okay companies,  perhaps not at the top but still on the list.

What I'm not understanding is if someone who is doing a repair job comes into your shop and asks to buy something why would you turn down cash on a job you won't get to do one way or another?  Seriously, I'm not calling you and Asshat or anything,  I really don't understand.  I mean If I came in and said that I wanted to gut and rebuild my boat and was hoping you would tell me how to do it, yeah I get it why would you?  But if I came in and said I'm gutting my boat and need materials would you be interested in make a quick Buck, why wouldn't you?  I little of something is better than all of nothing right?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Free Diver, it's not about the beer or a bouquet of flowers it's about finding a source of materials locally for a price you are willing to pay. That is what you wanted right? I never said go pick their brain.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > First Post:
> > if you showed up at my shop,offering a 6 pack of cheap beer,you would be asked to take that crap,and leave - and that wouldn't be the first time...
> >
> > Second post:
> ...


 i keep getting warned i'm a spammer,when i type a reply to this ??


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i run a shop,not a supply house - that's why i wouldn't sell anything to you

ever hear of liability ??


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

That's weird Kreepa.  Feel free to send me a PM if you want Free Diver made it clear that he is not a fan of this conversation anyway.  If you don't want to then that's fine too I'm not stressed about this discussion.  

Swamp

Oops I see you got it to go through. I don't see how liability is an issue but okay I can understand that reason.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously guys get off my topic if your not going to contribute to me questions with actual answers and not telling me to bring beer to a shop that's fucking dumb.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

If you can't see that this is not about beer well then wow.
But believe me I'm off of your post, won't happen again.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Looking for the best prices to buy marine supply.   I'm looking for 5 gallons of polyester resin, pourable foam kit, cheapest place for honeycomb/plascore board, and a roll of 1.5oz chop 50 inch wide, and Gelcoat.
> 
> i know fiberglass Florida is reasonable prices... but is there cheapier? And is it worth it?
> Tight lines [smiley=1-beer.gif]


west marine [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Done with you tards. Mods delete this ill find the stuff myself without the children chiming in.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Freediver - FGCI is at 
3050 SE Monroe in Stuart

Don't take them beer - they'll answer your questions for free.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

This is some funny stuff. I don’t have any local shops or supply places to get my materials from so I have to use the internet. I do like beer though. Even cheap beer. 

I have ordered most all my epoxy, fillers, some fiberglass, fairing compound, pourable foam, etc from Merton’s. I picked them because they had some really good prices on System 3 epoxy however I am extremely impressed. They don’t have an online ordering system so you have to call but each and every time I have called I have spoken with very knowledgeable people. They have shipped my stuff the same day and I have received it within 3 days. Highly recommended and they do sell polyester resin, foam, gel coat, etc. http://www.mertons.com/ Seems to be a smaller locally owned place but idk

I ordered my glass from GreatlakesSkipper http://greatlakesskipper.com/ Great prices and fast shipping. I had one email exchange about some of the trailers they have listed on their website and they promptly answered my questions and provided more than enough information to make an informed decision. 

I have had to order other stuff from other places but since those experiences were not as pleasant I won’t throw them under the bus…


----------

